

C++ Grandmaster Certification Starts Today - adamnemecek
http://www.cppgm.org/

======
ganley
The email also pointed to a new forum - <http://forum.cppgm.org/> \- which
sheds no further light on things so far.

I thought this would be a fun exercise if it weren't so ridiculously over-
scoped, but in any event once I discovered that I can't release my own code,
forget it.

------
JoeAltmaier
On linux? C++ is coded on Windows mostly, isn't it?

